# New Years Musical Resolutions



## Bob Morabito (Jan 1, 2018)

New Years is a prime time for many kinds of resolutions..eg lose weight, fix the house, take a course, etc etc.

Has anyone made any specific New Years musical resolutions?

For example, Im sure many of us would say to get more performances, or be published, but how about stuff like learning a special program? sample library? Which ones?

Or more composition techniques, or orchestration, notation..

Or changing the characteristics of the music we write--more/less dissonance, more interesting/exciting..

Or create clearer scores, study a particular composer more in depth to learn much more about their style...

Or better mock ups..

Or learn an instrument...etc etc etc..

Have you made any New Years musical resolutions?

Hope the New Year is a GREAT one for us all, including musically

Thanks Bob https://soundcloud.com/bob-morabito


----------



## Bob Morabito (Jan 1, 2018)

Mine are to learn Dorico, more thoroughly, and to look more into a composition technique called "asynchronous music composition". probably some other stuff also, which I cant think of now

Thanks Bob https://soundcloud.com/bob-morabito


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jan 1, 2018)

None for me. If am going to do it, I will. If not, big deal.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2018)

I want to make a good acoustic room for composing/arranging. But the budget had run away to VSTi purchased :D


----------



## Josh Richman (Jan 1, 2018)

I bought enough stuff in 2017 with Black Friday + Holidays sales. I need to write more buy less. Period. 80/20 make/buy. So in 2018 I’m putting the new studio room together and going to log more hours composing.


----------



## ka00 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thinking about this for 2019. I’m not a professional, so my goals will sound fairly modest I suppose. 

1. Stop buying more libraries! Get the most out of the extensive collection I’ve compulsively amassed.

2. Make ~20 songs that I really like.

3. Stop buying tutorials/training videos. Watch and make notes from all the learning tools I’ve already bought.

4. Score at least one short film if possible.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 16, 2018)

To those who posted here in 2018, how did it go?

I've lost weight in 2018, roundabout 6 kg after the obligatory bounce-back when stopping to diet. If someone wants to lose weight as well, ketogenic diet worked fine for me... There's tons of info on it on youtube.

For 2019 I want to compose a short metal album and get better at horizontal development of melodic ideas. Also I want to get used to daily meditation.

And spend less time on forums...


----------



## whiskers (Dec 16, 2018)

To actually release some tracks
Improve my key playing
Increase musical knowledge (theory, composition, orchestration, synthesis)
Stop buying so many VIs and focus on what I already have 
Score a short film or game (may be a 2020 goal)


----------



## jon wayne (Dec 16, 2018)

To write as many pieces as I have gray hairs on my head.


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 16, 2018)

Buy less of most things
Write more music
Make more music videos
Finish the solo album I started in 2000.
Lose weight


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 16, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Thinking about this for 2019. I’m not a professional, so my goals will sound fairly modest I suppose.
> 
> 1. Stop buying more libraries! Get the most out of the extensive collection I’ve compulsively amassed.
> 
> ...



For me that would be make 20 whether I like them or not. As for me tutorials are often a better purchase than a library. I could name most of the tutorials I have but not even come close with sample libraries. I've come close many times buying a duplicate library.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 16, 2018)

I have the score of a piece called 'Traced Overhead' by Thomas Ades that I've been promising to learn for years. So that is my first goal.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 16, 2018)

Well, the plan is to take one library a month and write something with it. Short, long, style, doesn't matter. Just something. 

And quit buying. Because I really have more than enough now. 

This does start on January 1st - right? I can still buy until then.....


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 16, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Well, the plan is to take one library a month and write something with it. Short, long, style, doesn't matter. Just something.
> 
> And quit buying. Because I really have more than enough now.
> 
> This does start on January 1st - right? I can still buy until then.....



I said that when I bought an Oberheim Matrix 12 / XPander 30 years ago.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 16, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> This does start on January 1st - right? I can still buy until then.....


Well, get to the buying pronto, you don’t have much time!


----------



## gregh (Dec 16, 2018)

I want to arrange a solo installation/sound art piece in a major gallery. That is the only new thing, the rest is just clarification and continuation of what I do now. But I haven't done a solo show since before I retrained into science, so that would be a good thing for me to achieve.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Dec 16, 2018)

FINISH

MORE

SHIT


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 16, 2018)

Spend less time on this forum for validation of libraries and more time composing and even finishing a composition.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 16, 2018)

I wanna get back to playing and practicing more. In a way, VIs are a self-contained dead end and I'm somewhat in a rut lately. I've been getting very interested in fingerpicking, especially celtic guitar, and want to brush up my keyboard playing as well.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 16, 2018)

MartinH. said:


> Also I want to get used to daily meditation.



At first I thought it said "get used to daily medication". 

For me it is buy more, use less. I think I am going to succeed.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 17, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Well, get to the buying pronto, you don’t have much time!


Been spending way too much with this OT/NI sale.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 17, 2018)

gregh said:


> I want to arrange a solo installation/sound art piece in a major gallery. That is the only new thing, the rest is just clarification and continuation of what I do now. But I haven't done a solo show since before I retrained into science, so that would be a good thing for me to achieve.


That sounds really interesting, curious what that piece and process might entail if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## gregh (Dec 17, 2018)

see below


----------



## gregh (Dec 17, 2018)

whiskers said:


> That sounds really interesting, curious what that piece and process might entail if you don't mind sharing.


the gallery where I want to show has a modern gallery space, a sort of underground dungeon carpark space and an old wooden cottage. A visual artist friend that I collaborate with (I do the sound / graphics / video / web along with lots of others) shows there and the person who owns the gallery is really nice. I want to use the cottage - fill it with purpose built machine(s) for making "domestic" sound. I also have plans for the carpark space too. But I have not put forward a proposal to the owner yet, and they may not want to show what I want to make. No blame if so - I will still think he is a really nice person, I don't have any great ego attached to this stuff where I get terribly hurt by rejection. 
More than that I will not say - You will have to wait for the documentation


----------

